# Welcome to Transylvaria



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

As many of you know Ive been working on a themed hex
Its approximately 45 gals
My lighting once again is severe but really not expensive like those PCFs
I used the reptile light setup with 2 Lights of America Compact screw ins, each = 100 watts standard white lights, it also has a 20 watt cool white tube flourescent and another I setup in the back whcih I have no clue on

Everything in this terrarium has either a Gothic/Sinister/evil/bizzare look , appeal opr name,

Where creepy and sinister plants call home .


I welcome you all to Transylvaria!!!!!!!!











Neoregelia 'Tarbay'










Neoregelia mooreana










Neoregelia 'Obsidian Ice'
This will get much more color than wut can be seen here as of now










Begonia bipinnatifida
This is just making a recovery since it lost most its foliage before I could get it into high humidity conditions where it belonged
Its actually not visible in any of the pics of the tank so heres a pic from wen I first got it









Begonia 'Small Change'










Well thats it for close ups for now~!
Ill post some more wen i get them uploaded 

Heres some more fullshots!

























Hope you all enjoy!


Todd


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2007)

The tank looks beautiful!! If its big enough, I would put in a mini bat plant to add to the horror effect of the viv. Very cool!!!!!


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Lookin' good to me.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Caesar , thanx , that thought had crossed my mind very many times.

Unfortunately I felt it would not fit in there,and if it did it would block too much light from the rest of the plants

on top of that, I was unable to find any of the Black form available


Tho Im tempted to track one down just for my plant collection


Antoher plant that I searched high and low for this project only to get it and decide it was too big , was Neoregelia 'Darkest Hour'

Its not that it wouldnt fit... becuz it does with much room to spare, it was more to the fact that it was tleast 3 times bigger than any other brom in the tank so it wouldve looked outta place abit


Anyways Im glad ya like it.



Todd


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2007)

How about the Cryptanthus? I always thought of them as dark and brooding.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Yeah thats true LOL

as far is this tank goes it sfull now... there are a few items that cant be seen it there that given 6 months will fill it in nicely.

Ill actually post the plant list a little alter,

Theres actually one plant yet to go in there.. unfortunately Im on a wait list to get it

Neoregelia mooreana 'Blackform'


Ill post a few more pics tommorrow 


Todd


----------



## phrakt (Jan 5, 2007)

OK, you NEED a _Dracula vampirica_ in there!! _Nepenthes bicalcarata_ would also fit the theme, with its two fangs under the pitcher cover. Very nice viv!


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh yeah i forgot to mention that I still need to pick out some orchids for in there.

If anyone has any suggestions that would fit the theme and also not cost more than maybe $15 each lemme know !!!


Draculas tend not to do well in the temperatures of frog vivs ( tho this isnt a frog viv ) I still will keep it to the same temps as it is a display tank that Im sure Ill cut offsets and take cuttings from for future viv
But if you know if that Drac does well in these temps lemme know !
I know there are a few higher temp Draculas but their names escape me at the moment

Thanx



Todd


----------



## phrakt (Jan 5, 2007)

A friend of mine is trying the vampirica in a viv right now, I'll keep you posted on the outcome. They do tend to like cooler climates, but I've had some surprising results. A _Dracula lotax_ Popcorn that I placed in the middle of my viv (~ 24-26 Celsius) is growing like crazy and has about 9 flower spikes right now.


----------



## DartMan (Nov 29, 2005)

Dartfrogfreak, what is your leaf litter comprised of (what type(s) of leaves)?


----------



## RGB (Jan 15, 2006)

Great Viv! Careful trimming those plants Todd, you might lose a finger!

Which brom was it that you were talking about that scratched you?


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

I really like the layout. What do you plan to put in there (or did I miss it)?

A Neo. Hannibal Lector would look really good in that tank.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2007)

You need the little plant from Little Shop..._Little Shop of Horrors!_

:lol: 

FEED ME!!!!


----------



## wishIwereAnExpert (Jul 18, 2005)

Looks really nice Todd. You said it wasn't a frog viv; is that the way it's going to stay or have you just not added frogs _yet_?

-Solly


----------



## MJ (Jun 16, 2005)

It turned out superb! Well done Todd 8)


----------



## MegophryidaeMan (Oct 22, 2006)

That's a neat vivarium! I love the theme


----------



## Onagro (Jun 9, 2006)

Absolutely stunning vivarium!


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Hey guys thanx for all the compliments!

The viv is actually I gess technically a terrarium as it will never have frogs in it..... wellll possibly if I ever have the money for Dendrobates ventrimaculatus Iquitos or Red D. amazonicus... I might consider it,

This viv has some plants that are just tooo hard to find to be throwing frogs in. Id hate to sac. the ability to take offsets and cuttings for other tanks or for trades ... just to have frogs in it.

Ron Neoregelia mooreana is the viscious bromeliad that I was refering to

Not only have I been scratched by it, Ive had atleast 3 spines broken off into me from them. ( another reasonb why frogs are not on the priority list to add in this tank )


Again I appreciate all the support and compliments


Todd


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Very nice!


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

*Updated with more pix!*

Heres a few pix I missed in the original post!

Selaginella erythropus









Neoregelia mooreana Redform









A shot of the base of the log

This shows a few items not easily visible in most of the other pix









Im sure more pix will be on their way 


Thanx


Todd


----------



## bluedart (Sep 5, 2005)

That viv is amazing man... awesome job! After seeing that, I see another trade coming on...


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

If you ever want to get rid of some S. erythropus let me know.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Ill be sure to that Mike 

Since this is a growout viv as well I encourage anyone interested to ask about the availability of plants...... Give atleast 3 months from this post tho

Ill post pix in 1 month of the progress of plants 


Thanx


Todd


----------



## joeyo90 (Nov 5, 2006)

now all it needs are some mushrooms to start growing  
very cool


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Ya know Ive never noticed much mushroom growth in my tanks, maybe -1-4 here and there .... very seldom tho.... I might see a few 1ce in a tank and then I rarely ever see them again in that tank...

I think a few would look cool in that terrarium tho 



Todd


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Hey guys,

Just wanted to give an update.

Alot of items did not do well in this tank.
Neo 'Obsidian Ice did not make it I dont believe it was established enough in the tank before I moved... at which time it was a week without lighting. unfortuneatly I found it rotted out 1 week after I moved from Texas to PA.

Begonia 'Bethlehem Star'
Begonia bipinnatifida
Begonia 'Dracula'
None did well in this tank
Also Selaginella erythropus
Selaginella SP Ecuador did not do well
S. erythropus is making a comeback slowly.

The rest are doing pretty well
I even have some established cuttings of Cissus amazonica available if anyone wants some lemme know.

Anyways here are some pix



















































































I will post more pix next weekend wen I have more time..

As well as pix of my Eden terrarium!


Thanx

Todd


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Hi Todd!

You're alive!


----------



## the_noobinator (Jan 14, 2007)

i remember seeing this when i first signed up. i wondered what happened to it.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Hey everyone!


Be trying to get some really great pix of this viv to date

I have taken probably a hundred or so pix and as soon as I have time to sift thru them and pick the best out I will post them!!!!


Keep watching for the update!


Todd


----------



## Jencylivez (May 31, 2007)

Great tank! I love the whole theme thing. What kind of plant is that? Looks pretty amazing.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Looks like a begonia - angel wing?


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Jencylivez, the plant you asked about is Begonia 'Batwing'


Thanx for the compliments all!

I have a few things available from this tank!

1-2 cuttings of Begonia 'Batwing'
Cissus amazonica
Ludisia discolor var nigrescians


Im still sorting and taking more pix so keeping checking back to this thread all!!!!


Todd


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

MORE PIX!!!!















































Begonia 'Batwing'









































Neoregelia mooreana 'Blackform'.. of course its not colored up at all yet 








The other mooreana are looking rough from over watering and slight over fertilizing
















But they are amazing bromeliads nonetheless
Neoregelia mooreana 'Reddish form'


















More pix to come!!!
Todd


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2007)

Here is a plant for you tank.
http://www.orchidboard.com/community/or ... -argh.html


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

you should add some carniverous plants, that would add some more horror. really cool tank by the way.


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

Haha...this tank needs a Nepenthes!


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

It's not for horror it's for color scheme... that dark purpley red black. Not too many CPs that would do well in the tank in the first place, much less have that coloration in that lighting.


----------



## dufus (Feb 20, 2007)

where did you find all these crazy plants?


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

passiflora coriacae might fit the bill...but it does have the potential to get big!


----------



## Truffle (Nov 26, 2007)

Where did you get that tank?


----------



## atlfrog (Dec 31, 2006)

*60 gal hex tank*

Hey! You need to come to my house and revamp my 60 hex. I need to do something like that! I am jealous. 8)


----------



## Herpboyben (Mar 18, 2007)

Is this terrarium still intact? I remember watching this post a long time ago and was wondering if there were any updates?


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

Yeah, I'd be interested too, that's a sick viv. A few Darkland pums would have reaaaally set it off.


----------



## Herpboyben (Mar 18, 2007)

If I remember correctly he never put any frogs in it. It was just a themed terrarium.


----------

